# Wiper Arm



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm looking for a new wiper arm for my Hymer,the existing ones have Volvo embossed on them and the number 1070113.

I have been in touch with HymerUK who can supply one for £44 with a 2 week wait.I wonder if it's worth contacting Volvo commercial to see if they can supply one quicker(and hopefully cheaper),anyone been down this route?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I replaced mine with ones I got off eBay - I think they were about £20 for the three. Put Hymer into eBay search and go to the last page or so - they usually are to be found there. They are the all plastic ones and are curved until on the windscreen. Very good and at the price can be renewed more often if needed. I have also seen the Volvo ones on there, but don't know what price. I think the Hymer ones are Volvo so may be able to get cheaper direct from a Volvo garage.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi wakk44,
Loads of topics already on MHF re this if you search. Example below:-

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHwNRjALVDpfwuk3oFiTiTddHY_HQ

Good luck,

Roger


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> I'm looking for a new wiper arm for my Hymer,the existing ones have Volvo embossed on them and the number 1070113.
> 
> I have been in touch with HymerUK who can supply one for £44 with a 2 week wait.I wonder if it's worth contacting Volvo commercial to see if they can supply one quicker(and hopefully cheaper),anyone been down this route?


You are luckier than me Steve, sourced my replacement arm from Hymer UK and it was in the region of £75, roughly the same price when I enquired in Spain last October. Mine don't have a number stamped on them but I believe they may be of Volvo origin, perhaps mine are different as it is LHD.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

I have no idea whether any of these would be of use, but it may be worth a look. They have some quite unusual and difficult to source stuff.

Dave


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Wakk44, got my replacement arm from GSF they have a branch in Nottingham


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

dalspa said:


> I replaced mine with ones I got off eBay - I think they were about £20 for the three. Put Hymer into eBay search and go to the last page or so - they usually are to be found there. They are the all plastic ones and are curved until on the windscreen. Very good and at the price can be renewed more often if needed. I have also seen the Volvo ones on there, but don't know what price. I think the Hymer ones are Volvo so may be able to get cheaper direct from a Volvo garage.


I am after the complete wiper arm with the integrated 4 nozzle washer,the blade is actually ok,it is the washer that is leaking.I assume your price was for the 3 blades replaced.



Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> I have no idea whether any of these would be of use, but it may be worth a look. They have some quite unusual and difficult to source stuff.
> Dave


They might be of use if I could see them :lol:

What is this unusual and difficult to source stuff,I am not seeing any link. :?



smiler said:


> Hi Wakk44, got my replacement arm from GSF they have a branch in Nottingham


Looks interesting smiler,was it the complete arm with the integrated washer and how much was it?

I think it will be better(and cheaper) to go straight to a Volvo truck dealer parts dept.-will ring round some tomorrow and update.Hymer owners have to be resourceful. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> They might be of use if I could see them :lol:
> What is this unusual and difficult to source stuff,I am not seeing any link. :?


    Senility again! . . . . .   

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Update*

After ringing round several volvo truck dealers and quoting the wiper part no.they all came up with the same price-£45.02+vat and postage.They also confirmed that the wiper arm was originally fitted to a LHD Volvo truck.My Hymer is RHD but they are the same wipers for both LHD and RHD,this explains why there is the area at the top right hand side of the windscreen that doesn't get cleaned by the wipers when in a RHD.

I rang GSF motor factors in Nottingham who don't stock it.Hymer UK(ex Brownhills)can also supply the wiper arm and wanted £44.24 inc.vat(+postage),this was ordering direct from the factory in Germany with a turn around of 2 weeks.

I then rang our very own Chris from premier motorhomes(very helpful chap) and he quoted £36.52 inc.vat(+postage)again to order direct from the Hymer factory and with a 2 week eta.He also informed me that the price can fluctuate daily due to the euro exchange rate.

So if anyone wants a Hymer wiper arm(up to 06)minus the blade then Chris from Premier Motorhomes is the cheapest I can find.I wrongly assumed that it would be cheaper going direct to Volvo but it was actually better ordering direct from the Hymer factory through a UK supplying dealer.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Steve, 

Thank you for your post, I have attached an exploded view diagram for your 2003 B644 to show the current suggested selling price in € for this wiper arm.

It's important that anyone looking for parts always provides their preferred dealer their chassis or serial number so the correct parts can be obtained as a wiper arm required for a later Hymer in another thread is different to this example.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## francour (Feb 19, 2012)

*wipers*

Hi 
best bet ebay cute dogs Thanks BERNIE


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: wipers*



francour said:


> Hi
> best bet ebay cute dogs Thanks BERNIE


You got me there. . What's the connection between wiper arms & dogs ?
:?


----------

